# Canadian Rockies - Banff National Park...awesome scenery



## SeaBreeze (Jan 19, 2014)

Some beautiful scenery in Canada, we were there camping many years ago.  Here's Banff National Park in the Canadian Rockies...


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 19, 2014)

Beautiful scenery....


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 5, 2014)

Breathtaking beauty...thanks.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 5, 2014)

We drove through that area in 1985 but only stayed in budget accommodation because we were on a self-planned 5 month round the world trip. Tight budget. The weather was fine and we drove around The Rockies for a week. The scenery is truly magnificent and makes molehills out of our mountains. I remember staying one night is a fine mountain lodge with a huge open fire. Luxury!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Cookie (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks, SeaBreeze, great footage.  It's been quite a while since I've been to Banff or through the Rockies, and it's as magnificently beautiful as I remember it.


----------



## jujube (Feb 15, 2015)

I really hope to get there some day.  Thanks for the beautiful views.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 15, 2015)

There is a "triangle" in Western Canada...from Jasper, just west of Edmonton, South to Banff, and West to Kamloops, that contains some of the nicest scenery in North America.  The mountains aren't as high as the Colorado Rockies, but they are a newer mountain range with massive sheer rock walls, etc.  The area around Jasper is teeming with elk and mountain sheep, and it is not unusual to have to stop the car for several minutes while the wildlife ambles slowly across the road.  I have video of a huge bull elk "bugling" in my face just a few feet away, while I was holding the camera very still, and hoping he would not charge me.  There was also the time when I stopped for a herd of sheep, and crawled in the back of the pickup to get something, and a bighorn ram decided he liked my shoe and pulled it off..he finally dropped it a few feet away.  
The Columbia Ice Fields, halfway between Jasper and Banff, display graphic evidence of the warming climate.  Years ago, the highway was built just a few feet away from the base of the glacier, and now the ice has receded way up the canyon.  The tour buses that take visitors up on the glacier are a ride well worth the price.  
If a person likes unspoiled mountain scenery, the Canadian Rockies are the place to go, and then coming back, go through Calgary, and drive the Highway to the Sun in Montana.  That whole area is Paradise.


----------



## Bobw235 (Oct 25, 2015)

Don M. said:


> If a person likes unspoiled mountain scenery, the Canadian Rockies are the place to go, and then coming back, go through Calgary, and drive the Highway to the Sun in Montana.  That whole area is Paradise.



Our trip to the Canadian Rockies in 2006 is high on my list of favorite destinations.  Just started to post some photos in an album to showcase the scenery in this special place.  We did a week in Jasper and a week outside of Banff.  It was my first experience with a digital SLR and I had a field day shooting photos.  Hope to return one day.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 25, 2015)

I worked at the Banff Springs Hotel when I was eighteen. Out walking one day, I saw a wolf far across the frozen water. Beautiful silver creature. We stared at each other for a few moments, and then  each went on our way. Epic.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 25, 2015)

Gorgeous!  My brother and his family were there recently and highly recommend we add it to our list of places to visit.


----------

